# On my way to 140kg squat



## .thebigD. (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm currently squatting 122.5kg for 4x4 and adding weight regularly. What's the limit of a natural trainer when it comes to a working set on a squat. Is 3 plates the limit?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There's no limit.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Depends how strong they are but no, 3 plates is not the limit.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

im sorry to inform you it's 137.5kg


----------



## .thebigD. (Oct 19, 2015)

i don't want my legs to grow too much, i just like being strong. they don't seem to grow much at all. i have 200kg worth of weights in my garage so i guess i can just see where it takes me...


----------



## .thebigD. (Oct 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> im sorry to inform you it's 137.5kg


 is that sarcasm?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

.thebigD. said:


> is that sarcasm?


 yes mate, its limitless as mingster said

youll be held back by your genetics, injury, willpower or age in the end

one of them will get ya, but until then just keep chipping away and dont think about where youre trying to get to, just enjoy getting there


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

140kg is twenty more than I've ever squatted for more than 7. Best of luck with it.


----------



## .thebigD. (Oct 19, 2015)

what's a good squat for a natural trainer? i've good genetics, i'm native Icelandic


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

.thebigD. said:


> what's a good squat for a natural trainer? i've good genetics, i'm native Icelandic


 It would depend on how long you have trained and, of course, your bodyweight.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

swole troll said:


> youll be held back by your genetics, injury, willpower or age in the end


 None of them at moment, with the exception of 4. None of them for you Swole Troll, with the exception 2.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

.thebigD. said:


> what's a good squat for a natural trainer? i've good genetics, i'm native Icelandic


 For an average male 180kg would be a good lift. So if you have good genetics you should aim for more.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> None of them at moment, with the exception of 4. None of them for you Swole Troll, with the exception 2.


 see i was thinking about this the other day

and any major injury will permanently take away from your peak potential

what made me draw this fairly obvious once id thought about it conclusion was a guy that i was significantly ahead of at my gym in terms of our totals but since my pec tear hes now caught up and no matter what i do im just level pegging or negligibly behind or ahead of him

ive essentially lost a year off my peak potential


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

swole troll said:


> any major injury will permanently take away from your peak potential


 Been there, done that.



swole troll said:


> ive essentially lost a year off my peak potential


 No you haven't, you've just learnt where it all stops. Trust me, you won't go down the injury road again. The subconscious mind is far more powerful than you realise. If you don't believe me, diary this post and come back to me in ten years time. I can guarantee I'm right.


----------



## .thebigD. (Oct 19, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> For an average male 180kg would be a good lift. So if you have good genetics you should aim for more.


 is that for reps?


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

.thebigD. said:


> i don't want my legs to grow too much.


 Don't squat then. You want to have strong legs your going to have big legs if your doing it right.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

.thebigD. said:


> I'm currently squatting 122.5kg for 4x4 and adding weight regularly. What's the limit of a natural trainer when it comes to a working set on a squat. Is 3 plates the limit?


 My buddy has done 300kg drug free and under 100kg. Most people can squat 3 plates for reps with only a few months of training


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

.thebigD. said:


> what's a good squat for a natural trainer? i've good genetics, i'm native Icelandic


 pics of the northern lights or I call bull


----------



## .thebigD. (Oct 19, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of the northern lights or I call bull


 by native i meant before the danish arrived and f**ked up the gene pool. i grew up in northern ireland but my grandad is from iceland, i take after him


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

.thebigD. said:


> by native i meant before the danish arrived and f**ked up the gene pool. i grew up in northern ireland but my grandad is from iceland, i take after him


 @Natty Steve'o is natural and can squat 230 for reps

lols


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o is natural and can squat 230 for reps
> 
> lols


 No he can't lol hack squat is not a a squat!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

.thebigD. said:


> by native i meant before the danish arrived and f**ked up the gene pool. i grew up in northern ireland but my grandad is from iceland, i take after him


 A Irish powerlifter once told me the squat rules where different in Ireland lol i think he was just talking s**t because his squat was dreadful


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> No he can't lol hack squat is not a a squat!


 boooooom @Natty Steve'o take that u plum


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> boooooom @Natty Steve'o take that u plum


 It's just a upside down leg press lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

.thebigD. said:


> I'm currently squatting 122.5kg for 4x4 and adding weight regularly. What's the limit of a natural trainer when it comes to a working set on a squat. Is 3 plates the limit?


 No

I BB squat 3 plates a side quite easily (140 kg)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> No he can't lol hack squat is not a a squat!





Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o is natural and can squat 230 for reps
> 
> lols





Heavyassweights said:


> boooooom @Natty Steve'o take that u plum


 Find a comparable bit of kit, load it up with 230 kg and squat for reps. Then post up!

A hack squat is still a type of squat. If you don't think it is and do not acknowledge/realise the different benefits of this type of squat then you show your limited knowledge.

I know I'm wasting my time here as you will not post anything other than derogatory, inflammatory, trolling, abusive and offensive comments.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No
> 
> I BB squat 3 plates a side quite easily (140 kg)


 so not 230 then lol

i bet you struggle with 140

lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I know I'm wasting my time here as you will not post anything other than derogatory, inflammatory, trolling, abusive and offensive comments.


 He is quite funny though x

Pics?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Find a comparable bit of kit, load it up with 230 kg and squat for reps. Then post up!
> 
> A hack squat is still a type of squat. If you don't think it is and do not acknowledge/realise the different benefits of this type of squat then you show your limited knowledge.
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time here as you will not post anything other than derogatory, inflammatory, trolling, abusive and offensive comments.


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaTvLALjW2G/

@Natty Steve'o I know it's only 3 reps but that's 230kg real squat. hack squat is not a squat


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> My buddy has done 300kg drug free and under 100kg. Most people can squat 3 plates for reps with only a few months of training


 That's a very broad statement and bull! 140kg could be a 2x bodyweight squat for a lot of people which I don't think is realistic for 95% of people after 8 weeks... your having a laugh!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> That's a very broad statement and bull! 140kg could be a 2x bodyweight squat for a lot of people which I don't think is realistic for 95% of people after 8 weeks... your having a laugh!


 Unless you are ridiculously small (I was hovering around 60kg) it's really not that difficult of a weight I'd say after no more than 3 months of training I could squat 3 plates


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> Unless you are ridiculously small (I was hovering around 60kg) it's really not that difficult of a weight I'd say after no more than 3 months of training I could squat 3 plates


 Then your a naturally good squatter... it's like the guy on here who advocates using no ai but then also states he doesn't aromatise... his advice doesn't really apply to general populous either...

theres lots on here who can't squat twice there body weight after years of training


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Then your a naturally good squatter... it's like the guy on here who advocates using no ai but then also states he doesn't aromatise... his advice doesn't really apply to general populous either...
> 
> theres lots on here who can't squat twice there body weight after years of training


 I definitely have a slightly advantageous build for squats yes. But if people can't squat double bodyweight after years of training they probably just suck unless of course they have a serious injury that prevents them from squats


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> I definitely have a slightly advantageous build for squats yes. But if people can't squat double bodyweight after years of training they probably just suck unless of course they have a serious injury that prevents them from squats


 Or in a slightly different world they just don't care about squatting like you do and a lot don't even squat, they could hack squat or leg press (which I agree isn't squatting, just look at weights you can put on leg press or hack squat and it's clear most can't squat as much as you imply...) I still say most on here can't do twice there body weight squat so 80% of people must suck by your standards... just because you can and by your own admission your a natural squatter... 2x is advanced level squatting, 2.5-3x plus is elite I'd say and over 3 times is awesome!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Or in a slightly different world they just don't care about squatting like you do and a lot don't even squat, they could hack squat or leg press (which I agree isn't squatting, just look at weights you can put on leg press or hack squat and it's clear most can't squat as much as you imply...) I still say most on here can't do twice there body weight squat so 80% of people must suck by your standards... just because you can and by your own admission your a natural squatter... 2x is advanced level squatting, 2.5-3x plus is elite I'd say and over 3 times is awesome!


 Yes some people don't like squatting and that's fine but I'm not trying to have a go at people or anything like that but I'm talking what people are capable of when they put the effort in most people can easily attain a double bodyweight squat


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yes some people don't like squatting and that's fine but I'm not trying to have a go at people or anything like that but I'm talking what people are capable of when they put the effort in most people can easily attain a double bodyweight squat


 I got to 1.3 times after 12 weeks stronglifts but wasn't eating enough at 2850-3000 calories, but 180kg which would be 2x was a country mile away at that point even if I'd eaten in excess if I'm being dead honest... and now I have a bulging disc so hack squat or leg press once the gym gets an update is where it's gonna be at :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Find a comparable bit of kit, load it up with 230 kg and squat for reps. Then post up!
> 
> A hack squat is still a type of squat. If you don't think it is and do not acknowledge/realise the different benefits of this type of squat then you show your limited knowledge.
> 
> I know I'm wasting my time here as you will not post anything other than derogatory, inflammatory, trolling, abusive and offensive comments.


 and all you post is lies lol

natty "bend the truth" stevo


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> I got to 1.3 times after 12 weeks stronglifts but wasn't eating enough at 2850-3000 calories, but 180kg which would be 2x was a country mile away at that point even if I'd eaten in excess if I'm being dead honest... and now I have a bulging disc so hack squat or leg press once the gym gets an update is where it's gonna be at :thumbup1:


 I actually suffer pretty badly with my back, iv had shooting pain down both legs which pyshio has told me is likely a disk issue. Since I started squatting 3 times a week I have noticed big improvements


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jakemaguire said:


> Most people can squat 3 plates for reps with only a few months of training


 :boohoo:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaTvLALjW2G/
> 
> @Natty Steve'o I know it's only 3 reps but that's 230kg real squat. hack squat is not a squat


 This was not aimed at you mate. It was directed at Heavyassweights. 

Sumo squat.... Nice.... Respect brother. :thumb


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

.thebigD. said:


> *On my way to 140kg squat*
> 
> I'm currently squatting 122.5kg for 4x4 and adding weight regularly. What's the limit of a natural trainer when it comes to a working set on a squat. Is 3 plates the limit?


 Since you have posted under the "Natural Bodybuilding" section, I will do my best to keep it real for you, and by that I mean the following:

There is no point pointing out to you certain lifters who are able to front squat just over triple bodyweight (Om Yun Chol 56kg, North Korea 175kg x3), or back squat just over quadruple their own bodyweight (Long De Cheng 56kg, China 226kg x1) , because these type of standards do not belong in the "natural" world. OK great, what standards then do I think belong in the world of natural bodybuilding?

Again, before I give you my answer, I would have to set some criteria. You see, your question raises even more questions the deeper I analyse (its missing parts). Like for example, how much do you weigh? What type of back squat are you referring to? It's unfortunate but very true these days that one has to even ask such intricate sub-questions. Why do I say that?

Well, as a bodybuilder, have you opted for an Olympic weightlifting squat or a powerlifting type of a squat, because I can assure you they are two different beasts within their own right. That's the first part of the question.

The second part of the question is: how faithful are you in keeping to the precise way of performing the squat once you've decided on which camp you'd like your squat to emulate?

If you've gone towards the OW camp, then the depth of your squat (with the bar held as high as possible on your upper trapezius muscles), would require no discussion. I know, I too have once thought that there was only one way to squat, but becoming a bodybuilder, I learned otherwise. So back to the OW back squat. The proper depth of an OW squat is full depth. Full depth means just that, full depth. That is, full depth is not parallel, nor is it breaking parallel-it is squatting to the lowest position possible without surgical alteration of body parts while maintaining correct posture. To simplify, we want to close the knee joint maximally while maintaining a correctly arched back.

Upon joining bodybuilding forum, I learned of a new terminology that describes the depth I mentioned above, and that is ATG (Ass to Grass). Had to look it up first time I came across it!

Opting for a powerlifting back squat, would more than likely see the bar positioned lower on your traps than if your were performing it OW style. I stand to be corrected on this by all the powerlifting experts on UK-M, I have no problem with that. As far as depth is concerned here, I believe you'd need to break parallel, where your hip join is lower than your knee joint. Again, UK-M's powerlifting experts can correct me on this if I'm wrong.

Then of course you have this other squat that belongs to a world of the 4th dimension, and one I'm not familiar with. It's where the lifter descends to a level beyond a quarter squat, yet it's a hit and miss whether he actually hits parallel on few reps; goes below parallel, or remains slightly above it..., its a multi-style type of a squat only known to the squatter himself!

OK, enough with all of that, let me give you some "standards" to test yourself against OK. And please keep in mind, the lighter you are, the stronger you are pound for pound of bodyweight when compared with a heavier lifter. Those 56kg boys I mentioned above, would leave the former superheavyweight OW Champion Hossein Rezazadeh well behind in the poundage department when you do the math. I'm giving you names in case you wish to check what I'm saying for yourself.

Here's what you can achieve if you are serious about squatting, and I'm not expecting everyone to agree with what I'm about to put out there, as the amount of weight listed (aside from being on steroids or not), the actual squat program has a hell of a lot to do with how far you go in this lift. By that I'm referring to the overall squat volume you are prepared to do, which in itself requires a higher frequency than is normal amongst many lifters who squat (again), irrespective of PEDs or not. In other words, if your squat is less than impressive, do not blame the lack of PEDs for your shortfall, but rather, look deeper into and analyse with precision the structure of your squat training program, followed by the steps you've taken to ensure optimal recovery for the amount of time and effort you've put in day in and day out under the squat bar.

*Beg.* = Beginner: Stronger than 5% of lifters. A beginner lifter can perform the movement correctly and has practiced it for at least a month.

*Nov.* = Novice: Stronger than 20% of lifters. A novice lifter has trained regularly in the technique for at least six months.

*Int.* = Intermediate: Stronger than 50% of lifters. An intermediate lifter has trained regularly in the technique for at least two years.

*Adv.* = Advanced: Stronger than 80% of lifters. An advanced lifter has progressed for over five years.

*Elite* = Elite: Stronger than 95% of lifters. An elite lifter has dedicated over five years to become competitive at strength sports.

*Male Squat Standards (kg), showing bodyweight ratios.*

Example/clarification of the table below: 60kg lifter at the elite level, squatting 160kg, which is 2.66x his own bodyweight..., or a 125kg advance lifter squatting 233kg, which is 1.87x his own bodyweight.









Just in case the above wasn't enough, here's another take on it that takes the standard to some crazy level, where steroids are a must (for the ones who choose to take them).

Some may agree more with the below standards than the above ones.

*Beginner* = 75-80% of your bodyweight

*Intermediate* = Bodyweight + 10-20% of your bodyweight

*Advanced* = Bodyweight + 40-60% of your body weight

*Expert* = Bodyweight + 80-100% of your bodyweight

*Master* = 2.1-2.35 times your bodyweight

*Wicked Sick* = 2.4-2.65 times your bodyweight

*Superhuman* = 2.7-3 times your bodyweight

*Olympian* = 3-3.35 times your bodyweight

*Squat Immortal* = More than 3.35 times your bodyweight

Again I must remind you, that the lighter lifter (as is evident from the above standards), is able to lift more when bodyweight ratios are taken into account. Not saying it makes him better or worse than the big boys; it's simply reality.

Cheers

Fadi.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> It's just a upside down leg press lol


 No its not mate!

I can leg press a far greater weight than 230 kg. That piece of kit I use when not BB squatting (I do alternate my leg training between leg press, BB squats and that hack squat piece of kit in my leg routine) has a great deal of back and glute involvement. I use it so I can concentrate on increasing the weight and reps safely without the need for two spotters like you have, I train alone.

You obviously train for strength. I train for strength/hypertrophy which are two very different goals. I also don't use ASS so all in all I'm quite happy with the way my squatting is going. I have been lifting (off and on) for over 30 years.

PS I don't use a belt or knee wraps.

Good piece of footage though.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well for what it worth, I do believe that bw ratio are highly relative since they advantage a lot smaller lifter as Fadi points it out.

Indeed, it is relatively easy for a small lifter to shoot for a 2xbw squat but that will not make an impressive lifter by any means at all and for people who has a poor level of lifting I would rather use absolute number instead.

Also, if bw ratio were to be used, I would rather use the second chart that Fadi post out rather than the first one.

I don't pretend to speak the truth saying this and it is only based on my personal experience. I can say I have 2 reps of 2xbw on squat which sound "good" on paper but the sad truth is that's only a 2 reps at 140 kg since I'm a midget of 68kg stuck in the DYEL.

3 plates ain't the limit but the beginning of the journey I would said, the moment when you can say that you are involved into lifting imho.

Then you either build for lifting like mister Jake or a friend of mine, life is great and you can get there within few month, or you are a common dude and it will take a lot more time, that's life.

Good luck mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No its not mate!
> 
> I can leg press a far greater weight than 230 kg. That piece of kit I use when not BB squatting (I do alternate my leg training between leg press, BB squats and that hack squat piece of kit in my leg routine) has a great deal of back and glute involvement. I use it so I can concentrate on increasing the weight and reps safely without the need for two spotters like you have as I train alone.
> 
> ...


 I went up to 225kg without wraps today lol and iv done 3 plates Oly style for 18 reps before no wraps, I like lots of different squat variations I think front squats and Oly squats are best for pure leg mass. but I really think the hack squat is bad news tbh but if it works for you and your goals then fair enough. And yep I use gear but there's plenty of people on here smashing alot more gear than me who aren't squatting over 2.5x bodyweight I still bust my arse off!


----------

